
These 10 Steps Will Make Your Startup Fundable - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/09/these-10-steps-will-make-your-startup-fundable/
======
rohitkumar
If you ask me #6 is the only one you need

~~~
borisfowler
In order to get funding, you need much more than a revenue stream. You need to
show the investors that you have carefully built your business to withstand
any challenges that face you. Sales is important, but if you are surrounded
with the wrong people then you won't go anywhere.

